# Putting A Motorcycle Carrier On A 21Rs



## moonshot

Thinking about fabbing up a way to tie a dirt bike carrier to the frame rail of my 21RS. Anybody tried to do this? The bumper itself is junk but tying into the frame with something stout seems like it may hold the 300 pound weight of the bike and carrier well enough. The truck has a Snugtop on it so carrying options are limited.

Comments?


----------



## Oakraidr

one bumpy road and i doubt anything that heavy will not bounce off.


----------



## hoodscoop

I generally hear most members speaking badly about adding load suspended carriers at the rear of trailers, and I would have to agree. I have been pulling cars and the like all my adult life with new, old, and some home-made trailers. For this reason I too advise most individuals not to install carries at the rear of their RV's, UNLESS, it is professionally built and installed. At least you have the best engineering offered, and possibably someone to pay for damages if something goes wrong. With that said, I visited the Good Sam rallie this past weekend in Frederick, MD. The Chapter Ast. Pres. or some title like that, a fastistic person, had a custom carrier build on the back of his 40 fifth wheel, that's 40 feet. It even had a cage around it and a ramp for his scooter, a 50cc moped type bike. Said it cost him about $2200 and has been in place for approximately 4 years. So I guess I'm saying, it can be done but you'd better be real careful. Have pictures if you want to see them.


----------



## Leedek

Must be time for an upgrade!







Or maybe you could get your sawsall out and get busy.








Couldn't help myself. Hey I think they make TTs that will haul toys.... OK... I'm leaving now!


----------



## mudmaker

I don't see any reason it could not be done. Not sure how your bumper is attached, but if I was doing it on mine I would take the entire bumper off and remove the tubing that attaches the bumper to the frame. Replace it with longer tubing running up the frame extended out the rear however far you need. This would allow you to weld it very well and bolt it if you wanted.


----------



## Insomniak

Adding that much weight to the rear would definitely lower your tongue weight. Too little tongue weight = problems towing.


----------



## hautevue

X2 w/Insomniak above on the tongue weight issue. A friend has a frame receiver on the back (welded, etc.). He put a cargo carrier on the receiver. The carrier weighs about 50 pounds and is 48" wide and 24" deep. He then put a bunch of stuff on the carrier: a big gas can (full), a cooler (full), a Honda 2Kw generator, plus some aluminum framed chairs, and towed to the trucker scales.

Surprise! His tongue weight was 200 pounds lower than before.

Lesson: adding weight way out off the rear of our TTs will torque-reduce the tongue weight, and you may need to adjust your WDH to compensate.


----------



## RDS

X3, I own a 21rs and know for a fact you do not want anything more than a couple bicycles back there.

I forgot to drain my fresh water tank one time (behind the axles)and it was white knuckle driving until I pulled over and removed the drain cap.


----------



## Oregon_Camper

Make this super easy and just add a hitch to the front of your truck. I carry a TTR125 on the front of our F-350 (3 other bikes in thebed) with no problems. Engine never overheats (or even gets hot) and the headlights are not impacted either.

Think it cost around $250 to have this installed. As a bonus, if you get into a tight spot you can always use this hitch to park/move the Outback

.


----------



## wolverine

RDS said:


> X3, I own a 21rs and know for a fact you do not want anything more than a couple bicycles back there.
> 
> I forgot to drain my fresh water tank one time (behind the axles)and it was white knuckle driving until I pulled over and removed the drain cap.


I haul 3 to 4 bikes on the back of my 21RS with a full tank of water and I never have any sway issue. I would never think about putting a motorcycle on the back though.


----------



## Plowstock

I was told you can put them behind a motorhome or a 5th wheel only. A travel trailer cannot hold the weight. I was also told it was the law. However, if you find you can pull one with a tt. I would get one of several models that hook to the trailer in two or three places and has one or two wheels behind with supension to take the road bumps.

these run about 2200.00 dollars but have great suspension.

Hope that helps.


----------



## Beachnut

Upgrade to a 230RS or 28RS. Our 230RS is built to carry like 1000 pounds in the garage and it can handle some fairly rough dirt roads real well too.


----------



## LANNOY

I realize tongue weight is a major factor in how the TT tows,although how can you have either front load Toy Haulers or rear load and not face these afore mentioned issues about tongue weight.From my research and discussions with the manufacture it is possible to put my 200 lb scooter on back and not have towing issues.One major factor was to keep it as close to the tt as possible.The real common thread I hear from people who have done it,is the rear has quite of bit of bounce,therefore I aam planning on a three point mount.I wont be doing it for a couple months although I surely will report the results.


----------



## Leedek

LANNOY said:


> I realize tongue weight is a major factor in how the TT tows,although how can you have either front load Toy Haulers or rear load and not face these afore mentioned issues about tongue weight.From my research and discussions with the manufacture it is possible to put my 200 lb scooter on back and not have towing issues.One major factor was to keep it as close to the tt as possible.The real common thread I hear from people who have done it,is the rear has quite of bit of bounce,therefore I aam planning on a three point mount.I wont be doing it for a couple months although I surely will report the results.


Just do each other user of the road one thing. Post the sign below on the rear of your trailer as a warning of possible hazard.


















It's a joke friend.... don't take it personal!


----------



## Beachnut

I have often wondered just how they CAN put heavy loads, behind the axle on toy haulers. I guess the load is not fully on the end bumper, and they design it to accommodate the rear garage by moving the axle back or something...


----------



## supenate

i tend to agree with the weight issue myself and have taken off the spare and no longer carry the bikes behind the trailer. On our last trailer when we bought it had a super engineered carrier that had 2 attachment points linked into the frame with 2" receivers which made for one beast of a carrier and on it was another 2" hitch that we could carry the bikes on at the rear. I can say though never noticed it back there probably due to it being joined to the trailer as such.


----------



## LANNOY

Took 250RS in for fabricating rear motorcycle carrier.Visited today and fabricator is doing great job.Very strong.Did all my weights before we started and feel we"ll be okay as to tongue weight.Rack is made out of steel and aluminum extended off of I_beam frame three feet up from rear.Will take pictures and post final details as to tongue weights when finished.


----------



## Roncadenhead

LANNOY said:


> Took 250RS in for fabricating rear motorcycle carrier.Visited today and fabricator is doing great job.Very strong.Did all my weights before we started and feel we"ll be okay as to tongue weight.Rack is made out of steel and aluminum extended off of I_beam frame three feet up from rear.Will take pictures and post final details as to tongue weights when finished.


What about posting the finished photos? I would really appreciate it.
Thanks


----------



## LANNOY

Roncadenhead said:


> Took 250RS in for fabricating rear motorcycle carrier.Visited today and fabricator is doing great job.Very strong.Did all my weights before we started and feel we"ll be okay as to tongue weight.Rack is made out of steel and aluminum extended off of I_beam frame three feet up from rear.Will take pictures and post final details as to tongue weights when finished.


What about posting the finished photos? I would really appreciate it.
Thanks
[/quote]
I will post photos as soon as I can.Whole system turned out great.I carry either Suzuki DRZ400 or Honda Sh150i.Both have weights around 330lbs.When I'm loaded for a trip weights are good,when its only my wife and I and its a short two day trip I put a 100lb weight under bunk to help with tongue weight.I travel with fresh water tank at 25% full.Of course return trips with black and grey water you have no worries.Tows great.


----------



## Oregon_Camper

LANNOY said:


> Took 250RS in for fabricating rear motorcycle carrier.Visited today and fabricator is doing great job.Very strong.Did all my weights before we started and feel we"ll be okay as to tongue weight.Rack is made out of steel and aluminum extended off of I_beam frame three feet up from rear.Will take pictures and post final details as to tongue weights when finished.


What about posting the finished photos? I would really appreciate it.
Thanks
[/quote]
I will post photos as soon as I can.Whole system turned out great.I carry either Suzuki DRZ400 or Honda Sh150i.Both have weights around 330lbs.When I'm loaded for a trip weights are good,when its only my wife and I and its a short two day trip I put a 100lb weight under bunk to help with tongue weight.I travel with fresh water tank at 25% full.Of course return trips with black and grey water you have no worries.Tows great.
[/quote]

Why not just install a hitch on the front of your truck? I carry a WR250 up there with no issues.


----------



## LANNOY

I have finally taken pictures of the motorcycle carrier I had fabricated for my 250RS.The picture shows a bike rack I bolt on to the rack when taken bikes instead of motorcycle.Feel free to ask any questions.Thanks.


----------



## pcrevelli

LANNOY said:


> I have finally taken pictures of the motorcycle carrier I had fabricated for my 250RS.The picture shows a bike rack I bolt on to the rack when taken bikes instead of motorcycle.Feel free to ask any questions.Thanks.


Looks nice. All the concerns mentioned above are real, but as long as you are aware, and take them into consideration, you'll be fine. I have a 230rs, and made a rear cargo carrier carrier for it to carry stuff I did not want inside. In my case it kind of helps because I tend to be tongue heavy with the garage loaded. I am toying with the idea of adapting the cargo hauler to haul one small dirt bike, but I also like Oregon Campers suggestion with the front receiver. Everything is a bit of a trade off.

Thanks for the pictures, looks great.


----------



## LANNOY

pcrevelli said:


> I have finally taken pictures of the motorcycle carrier I had fabricated for my 250RS.The picture shows a bike rack I bolt on to the rack when taken bikes instead of motorcycle.Feel free to ask any questions.Thanks.


Looks nice. All the concerns mentioned above are real, but as long as you are aware, and take them into consideration, you'll be fine. I have a 230rs, and made a rear cargo carrier carrier for it to carry stuff I did not want inside. In my case it kind of helps because I tend to be tongue heavy with the garage loaded. I am toying with the idea of adapting the cargo hauler to haul one small dirt bike, but I also like Oregon Campers suggestion with the front receiver. Everything is a bit of a trade off.

Thanks for the pictures, looks great.
[/quote]


----------



## tbro

Worked for me.


----------



## MJV

I am sure a good welder can make a safe bracket to haul such things as a dirt bike. My thought is why would you want it there ? --especially on a 210RS, or similar Outback trailer. It certainly will upset the weight distribution, which when circumstance dictates we travel with a full tank of water is already "dicy". Also, even when we had a bicycle carrier on the back of our 210RS, the inconvenience of having to remove the bikes, and lower the carrier to put out the slide, or even access the storage compartment was such a pain,that it didn't take long to get rid of the carrier, and make a stand for the bikes in the truck box. But saying that as long as the carrier is well made and safe, to each his own. M.V.


----------



## Oregon_Camper

Here is how I carry my dirt bike on the back of our 5th wheel.


----------



## GovGeek

tbro said:


> Worked for me.


Nice, but I can see this conversation happening regularly... "Hey can you slide the bed out? Is the bike off the rack yet?"


----------



## Leedek

When the tail starts wagging the dog it can get dangerous in a hurry. Be safe and aware that a lot of extra weight on the rear trailer bumper can lead to very bad problems. If you decide to travel with this setup please let others know your trip plans. I really don't want to see you coming in my direction being "wagged".






Be safe not sorry.

Leigh


----------

